
Comcast alternatives in Greater Boston? - dogfishbar
I&#x27;d like to swap out Comcast for something less predatory. Any suggestions for Boston?
======
nxsynonym
RCN, Verizon FIOS

Also look into Starry, webpass, and netblazr - all are wireless internet
providers and your eligibility will vary greatly depending on what
neighborhood/building type you live in, but it is free to inquire for all.

